# Anyone get pregnant after miscarriage, before first period?



## Meg90

I just had my first pregnancy and miscarriage of
Twins at 11 weeks, heart stopped at 7 weeks, this was a few weeks ago. A week ago my hcg was at 90 and I am wondering if anyone has gotten pregnant with leftover hcg still in their system? Or if anyone has gotten pregnant before even getting their next period after miscarriage?


----------



## Miracle1902

I got pregnant three times last year within 4 months . No periods in between. 2 miscarriages n I am currently 31 weeks pregnant. So far no complications.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I had a MC in February and was surprised to have a positive test 4 weeks after. Scared me to bits! I thought I had another baby on the way. I went to get bloodwork done and it turns out that I had hormones left over from my MC being caused by a piece of leftover tissue and my hormones were still at 56. The day I went to get my second bloodwork done to make sure the levels were dropping I started bleeding again and bled out the tissue, which I was thankful for, as I did not want to have another D&C. 90 could be a new pregnancy or it could be leftover hormones. The only way to know is to get a second blood draw to see if your levels are going up or down.


----------



## victoria1987

I had a mc Christmas eve 2013 at 6 weeks and conceived my son immediately after with no af between. He was born Oct 2014 at 40+4 and is now a healthy 9 month old!


----------



## dairymomma

I've had it happen a few times. In july 13, I had a D&C for a 14 weekm/c, got a bfp in early sept (after 1 AF), m/c 3 weeks later, and got yet another bfp on Halloween. That pg ended happily in July of 14 when my LO was born happy, healthy, and screaming bloody murder at being evicted from her comfy, warm home. She's currently chomping graham crackers and happily making a crumbly mess at my feet and her first birthday was just last week. I have also had 2 back to back pg end in m/c in the last year as well though my dr feels it's due to my hyperfertility (pretty much I caught eggs that normally wouldn't have fertilized because there was something wrong and they couldn't be sustained as a result).


----------



## emma33

Hiya 
Yes im currently pregnant, unsure exactly how far along, had a mc may 22nd, Hcg went to 120 n got a negative test a week or so later , realised last week had no period n sore boobs again , took cheaper test got a positive , absolutely shock of my life, I got a 2-3 on a digital last Thursday , n a 3+ on Monday which I never got to back in may, I'm booked in for a early scan July 21st, praying this is a sticky Obe :baby:


----------

